# six line wrasse



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i recently got a six line wrasse and when i first put him in my tank he ws swimming around in the open through the rocks and all of that. but the first night after the moon lights went on he was completly gone and i havent seen him since. i have 3 damsels in a 55 gallon with about 50 lbs of lr so i figured they may have scared him into hiding, but he hasnt come out at all. my question is does anyone have one of these wrasse and if so is this a normal thing for them to jsut hide all the time./



P.S. i havent found him dead anywhere in the tank and i have no hermits or starfish that would eat the dead body


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

he is new to the tank so we will hide. also at night when the lights go off, the "go to bed". they will find a spot and sleep there so to say.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

From what I hear they hide in the sand beds at night in the wild. I can't wait to get my scott's fairy wrasse!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Six lines are very secretive. They move amongst the rubble. They can be seen a lot but are nto known as mid water swimmers. I've heard of them being jumpers so it is possible the damsels could provoke it to jump from the tank.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

thanx for the help guys he was my first "nice" fish so i kinda freaked when i couldnt find him. but he's out and about now. thanx


----------

